# Ferrox 4.86 PS3 CFW Featuring Cobra 8.20 by Alexander is Released



## FlameIsIncompetent (Apr 14, 2020)

Following their previous revision and the 4.86 Rebug PS3 CFW update, PlayStation 3 developer @Alexanderss recently released *Ferrox PS3 Custom Firmware (CFW) 4.86 v1.00 Cobra 8.20* adding support for PS3 Firmware 4.86 with the changes outlined below for those who still own a PS3 video game console.

Download: CEXFERROXCOBRA486.pup (198.9 MB)

PUP MD5: 63937bb8dbb900b3f5be17f91d8c57c4

To quote from LizZo on their latest PS3 Custom Firmware release, roughly translated:

Didn't you think we were giving you a hole ..? The PS3 is not yet dead, in fact we have a new Firmware as you know, the 4.86. And I think it's not even the last.

As always, we do our job for the community, releasing the Cybermodding Custom Firmware, the good old FERROX. Here we are to present you the new CFW FERROX 4.86, with integrated COBRA 8.20 functions.

We know that developer Aldo Vargas is working on a new version of COBRA, so it is not excluded that there will be other revisions of our FERROX too. Speaking of the CFW in question. There are no improvements in the system. It is practically equal to 4.85.

FEATURES OF THE CFW:

Built on the basis of the OFW 4.86 SONY.
PSN / SEN Enabled.
Ability to Update from any CFW (CEX).
Ability to Update from OFW 3.55 and original Firmware 4.86 [with PS3Xploit - compatible consoles only]
Possibility of Downgrade from any CFW with active QA Flags.
QA Flags active if previously enabled.
FEATURE - COBRA Patches added 8.20
FEATURE - New optional look of the XMB.
FEATURE - PS2 Games Compatibility.
FEATURE - Compatibility PSP games in ISO / Minis / Remaster format.
FEATURE - Compatibility with the latest version of ReactPSN.
FEATURE - RSOD Screen Bypass for Console affected by RSOD.
FEATURE - Keys 4.85 to start games signed with keys 4.86
FEATURE - App_home / PS3_GAME.
FEATURE - XMB In-Game Screenshot - find the option in the Photos column of the XMB In-Game.
FEATURE - Remote Play support.
FEATURE - Integrated Package Manager, replaces the classic Install Package Files.
FEATURE - Added display of Temperatures in XMB In-Game on PS2 Games. Thanks to 3141card.
PATCH - LV1: Patched to remove LV2 Protection.
PATCH - LV1: CoreOS Hash Check patched to prevent Brick on non-dehashed Downgradate Consoles.
PATCH - LV1: Peek & Poke.
PATCH - LV2: Peek & Poke.
PATCH - PS3 BT Remote Patch.
PATCH - PS3 BluRay Disc Patch.
PATCH - Disabled Epilepsy Message on Boot.
PATCH - CINAVIA Protection Completely disabled.
The tests were performed on both NOR and NAND consoles, and as always our FERROX can be considered very stable. You can easily update from any CFW. Homebrews that worked on 4.85 will also work on 4.86, except for some apps like SEN Enabler that need to be updated to support the new firmware. All the others are functional.

TESTED:

PS3-NOR CECH-2004B
PS3-NOR CECH-2104A
PS3-NAND CECHG04
THANK YOU!!! We always thank our friend and developer @Alexanderss.

INSTALLING THE CFW

Download the CFW at the top of the page. Rename the .PUP file exactly in: PS3UPDAT.PUP and compare the MD5 with the one you find at the top of the page! You can use the MD5sums Tool that you find online.
Take a USB formatted in FAT32, and create a new folder called PS3, inside it create another one called UPDATE, and inside this last insert the PS3UPDAT.PUP File, which would be the Custom Firmware.
Insert the USB into the rightmost port on the PS3.
Be sure to : Remove any disc from the PS3 player, unmount any games loaded with any Manager, disable Internet connection.
From XMB

Simply go to the 'Settings' column, then 'System Update' and choose 'By storage media'.
Select the CFW and the process will start.
From Recovery

Enter Recovery:

Turn off the Console.
Switch on again by holding down the Power button until the console turns off again.
Now switch on again by holding down the Power button until you hear 2 Beeps close to each other.
At that point release the Power button!
In Recovery:

From the Recovery Menu now, select 'System Update'.
Just follow the instructions on the screen, and you're done!
For a clean installation, you can install the CFW twice. You can also go back to Recovery and choose the Options to Rebuild the Database and Restore the File System. This way you will have a more than clean and safe installation. Ok. You can choose to Install the CFW from the XMB or from Recovery.

As always, the sources of the Alexander developer will soon be available in his Github.


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 18, 2020)

huh i didn't know @alexander1970 knew how to code


----------

